# M1T and Workout



## DOMS (Nov 23, 2004)

I've read quite a bit about M1T, but there is one piece of information that I've not found.  That is, should your workout change (other than increased weight) while taking M1T?

 My current routine is:

 day 1: chest/bis
 day 2: legs
 day 3: off
 day 4: lats/low back
 day 5: delts/traps/tris
 day 6 and 7: off


Should I increase the number of workouts?  Leave it the same?  Just increase set or reps?

 Thanks for any information!


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 23, 2004)

Your recovery time will be shorter. I recommend increasing the volume (more sets) and keep it pretty intense (about as much lifting as you can cram into 60-70 min sessions). And yes, lift heavy (no more than 7 reps). This is just my opinion, though.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 23, 2004)

i've also heard that you should go high volume while on M1T

also you could probably do with adding in a few more workouts, maybe lift at the weekend or split up your training into AM and PM workouts?

I know i'm planning to lift 7 times a week while on M1T (5 days 2 of which i'll work out twice in a day), i'll also hit certain bodyparts twice a week

the more the better while on anabolics i think


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 23, 2004)

It is still possible to overtrain on anabolics, and your body still needs to recover. Working out 7 times a week could be hell on your connective tissue, and I don't see it being anymore effective than 4-5 lifting sessions a week. The "off" days could include some cardio. I don't believe in "two a days" with weights, personally.


----------



## Robboe (Nov 24, 2004)

I didn't change my workout at all.


----------



## Rocco32 (Nov 24, 2004)

I wouldn't change it. Maybe up the intensity but not the volume. You may even be able to up the intensity a bit more and reduce the volume. JMO


----------



## 19-chief (Nov 24, 2004)

my tendancy is to train similarly:
mon>chest
tues>back
wed>off
thur>shoulders & traps
fri>legs
this is an old "hard gainer" format i used to help me gain thickness... it's all about the basic four power movements (bench, deadlift, hang cleans, squats... all heavy wieght... low reps for power) supplemented with isolation stuff.
i've used this while on m1t and 4derm last spring and think i made out well... from 168 up to 182... the first day of pct i got a wicked stomach virus that made me poop out all the water for 7 days straight!!! so i ended at 172.
my point is:
i am post cycle right now from another 3 wks m1t/ 4wks 4derm cycle and i went a different training route... gvt felt like overtraining and made my joints ache something fierce... after 3 wks of that, i had to switch back to my old ways of training... i'm pct and holding onto 175... and my strength is greater than ever.
ultimatelt, only you know how hard you train... the split looks good... just turn it up a few notches... you'll grow, i'm sure. good luck.


----------



## Tha Don (Nov 24, 2004)

rock4832 said:
			
		

> I wouldn't change it. Maybe up the intensity but not the volume. You may even be able to up the intensity a bit more and reduce the volume. JMO



WTF! reduce volume while on M1T?? no way man, post cycle maybe but not when "on"!

Training  

Training during the cycle should be high volume because muscle contraction upregulates androgen receptors (AR), and with supraphysiological levels of androgens, it's in our best interest to have as many AR's as possible. It will be very difficult to overtrain while "on", assuming optimal nutrition and rest, so basically *do as much volume as you can handle * and still have energized workouts and muscles that are not sore. This might be as much as *2 workouts/day * (of about 45 minutes), *6 days per week * for the genetically gifted) 

We should avoid going to failure as it will ultimately limit our volume, plus we'll want our CNS fresh when we come off the cycle. So, *no HIT shit*, if you please. HIT type training is primarily effective in a situation where overtraining of the endocrine system has occurred (from 2 hour a day workouts) leaving the athlete with a poor testosterone to cortisol ratio. Again, we have supraphysiological levels of androgens, so that issue goes out the window. 

The eccentric portion of the exercises (negatives) won't be overemphasized because steroids cause increased muscle protein breakdown/fiber damage (with an even greater increase in muscle protein synthesis), so the high degree of muscle fiber trauma inflicted by eccentric training isn't only unnecessary, but it's probably counterproductive.


----------



## mrbuttchee (Dec 6, 2004)

*M1t + 4Derm (4-ad topical matrix) + milk thistle*

What, may I ask, are you opinions about using stacking m1t and 4derm with respect to the inclusion of milk thistle?  

 I remember reading on here a little while ago about someone including all of these and getting great gains.  I have been taking m1t for almost a week and 4-ad (the topical spray) for just a few days shorter than that.  When should I include milk thistle? PCT?  Now?

 I am planning on doing either 3 or 4 weeks with m1t and 4derm and then 3/4 off with novaldex but i'm unsure also about the quantity.  I started with 3mg M1t for several days, now 10mg and plan to up in again in a few days for 15mg and that will be max (or should it not be?).  I have been using approximately 2 servings of 4-ad (x200mg each) for the few days I've had it.

 My split is this:
 chest/tri
 back/bi
 shoulders/calves (always go heavy for both)
 quads/hams

 Though, before I was doing this stack (o'natural), I was doing that split and rotating each muscle group from heavy/light light/heavy etc etc... I was pyramidding my sets down in reps and up in weights for heavy days/muscle groups (while always attempting to do more reps in my last 1 or 2 sets than I set out for) and for the light ones I would do  a circuit of 3 exercises and either pyramid down or do the same reps for each.  Now I've been changing that (since stack start) to doing heavy/heavy and simply doing my heavy sets first for whatever body part is second that day (ie - pyramid chest down, pyramid tris up).

 Do you think this sounds like a good plan?

 I weigh about 194 but a lot of is it excess fat (I used to weigh 265 approx 5 years ago - all fat) ... any quick tips  for a proper 
 "anabolically" motivated diet? I guess I should post somewhere else for that =0

 Thanks a million.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 6, 2004)

You should have had a lot of those questions answered *before *you put PHs into your body.

  Seriously.

 I've asked virtually every question in your post on this and other threads and I haven't taken any PHs yet. Search the forums for threads started by me and learn some answers there. Also, read the sticky at the top of this forum.

 Oh yeah, do milk thistle for one week before you start your PH and during PCT. Some people like to take milk thistle during their cycle, but this is believed to lessen the effect of the PH. Your choice.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Dec 6, 2004)

like cfs said, wait until PCT to run the milk thistle.


----------



## musclepump (Dec 6, 2004)

Didn't change my routine at all.


----------



## gococksDJS (Dec 6, 2004)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Your recovery time will be shorter. I recommend increasing the volume (more sets) and keep it pretty intense (about as much lifting as you can cram into 60-70 min sessions). And yes, lift heavy (no more than 7 reps). This is just my opinion, though.


 I fully agree with this. Your running an anabolic steroid, so make the best of it and train harder with heavier weight.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 7, 2004)

you guys recommend training to failiure/beyond failiure every set? or just on the last couple of sets of each exercise or what?

i've always trained to failiure (seems to be the thing to do in the gyms i go to - push out as many as you can every set), other day I was benchin and told the guy spottin me to give me no forced reps and he started trying to lecture me on how to get bigger I must train to failiure every set! this guy was a skinny lil dude w/ baseball cap n' embarassed me big time in front of his lil posse, i didn't know how to hit him back!  fucked up my concentration totally!


----------



## Stu (Dec 7, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> i didn't know how to hit him back!



pick up a 10lb db and wrap it round his face


----------



## DOMS (Dec 7, 2004)

young d said:
			
		

> you guys recommend training to failiure/beyond failiure every set? or just on the last couple of sets of each exercise or what?
> 
> i've always trained to failiure (seems to be the thing to do in the gyms i go to - push out as many as you can every set), other day I was benchin and told the guy spottin me to give me no forced reps and he started trying to lecture me on how to get bigger I must train to failiure every set! this guy was a skinny lil dude w/ baseball cap n' embarassed me big time in front of his lil posse, i didn't know how to hit him back!  fucked up my concentration totally!


 I've read that there is a reason NOT to train to failure.  Something to do with how the muscle glycogen store work.  Anyone care to provide some details?


----------

